# Chicken Skin in Crockpot?



## giggler (Jul 4, 2008)

I like chicken skin...but usually "roast" whole birds in the oven..

seems like most chicken crock pot recipes I see call for "skinless" parts...

Is there some problem with slow cooking the skin? does it need to be "browned" first?

It's sooo hot here in central Texas this time of year... and I can use the crock pot out in the garage during the day to not heat up the house...

I also like "stewed" chicken and "chicken Cactiatore" , maybe that works better?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 4, 2008)

Slowed cooked chicken skin is nasty. Limp, slippery like something
from the bottom of the black lagoon.
Think raw but cooked.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've never slow cooked with chicken skin on. It is not necessary, in my opinion.


----------



## Constance (Jul 4, 2008)

Even if you browned rhe skin first, it would get soggy. I just season the chicken and toss it in as is. You can remove the skin after it's cooked. IMO, it needs the fat to make it juicy.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Why don't you remove the skin and stick in frig, then, just stick it in the oven a few minutes  to crisp, it won't take long at all. you don't want gooey skin. I like the crispy skin too.


----------



## Mama (Jul 5, 2008)

You definately don't want to cook chicken with the skin on in the crock pot.  It's nasty!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yick!!!!


----------



## JGDean (Jul 6, 2008)

It will keep the chicken moist and add fat - but as for eating - yuck


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 6, 2008)

*I never put any meat in the crockpot without browning it first.  I love the deep brown color but browning gives the meat a fantastic flavor and it makes the best gravy ever.  Lots of flavor in carmelization.  I NEVER leave the skin on chicken in the crockpot.   Skin it first, then brown.  Everyone is right, the skin is very nasty when it's boiled.  AAACCKKKKK!!!*


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 7, 2008)

Back when I first started using a "Crock-Pot" (back in the 70's when I was going to UT) - boneless and/or skinless chicken was not a "thing" like it is these days. We just used a whole chicken, cut it up, and used it with bones and skin.

There is no reason not to use the skin-on/bone-in chicken pieces. No, the skin will not be crispy like when cooked in a dry enviroment (roasting) ... a slow-cooker/Crock-Pot is a moist cooking method - so even if you brown and crisp the skin first it will get "soggy" during cooking. Browning first will add flavor from the browning - but it's not going to be crisp after cooking.

But, as Paul Harvey used to say, "Now, for the rest of the story."

Removing the skin will remove some fat and calories. However, the skin, and bones, also contain collagen - they are natural thickeners (gelatin) and add flavor enhancement and mouth-feel (unctuousness). 

It's really a matter of choice. Do it which ever way you want.

Personally - I have never had a problem with leaving the skin on.


----------

